# Filtering or Sorting for HME (Music, Photos, & More)



## wer (Jun 28, 2007)

Could we please have some way to filter or sort the list of "applications" in "Music Photos Products & More"?

Personally, I don't want to see those Tivo-supplied things at all; I'd like to disable the Yahoo links, Wordsmith, and all that stuff, and just see the HME apps that _I_ have added. All that other stuff is just so much clutter that I have to sift through to find what I want.

I'd settle for some way to sort, so that user-added applications would be listed at the TOP, instead of the bottom. Being forced to go past (and view) all those other 3rd party links (which because of their prominent naming amount to advertising) is both annoying, and frankly, since it is imposed on me on my own Tivo, offensive.

Many people have been asking for this for over a year. It would be nice if Tivo would listen.

This situation is similar to that of forced advertisements on DVDs. You buy a DVD movie, go to watch it, and find that there are advertisements that play before the movie/menu comes up, and that the skip and menu buttons on your player have been disabled!  Being forced to use your own property in a way you don't like is something that people find extremely off-putting. Tivo should recognize this.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

Sorry for the way old bump, but...

Is this still the latest word on this issue (i.e. no way to sort/filter)? Seriously? 

Brad


----------

